# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Vista Home Premium

## denisz

Добрый день господа!
Такой вопрос. Возможно ли ввести Windows Vista Home Premium в домен?
Поставщик лопухнулся с заказом. Пачка брендовых компов, поэтому просто так ОС не поменяешь на иную. А времени не достаточно, чтобы поставить опять в Москву, а потом обратно.
Может есть какие не описанные в соглашении варианты?

----------


## vistwork

думаю что все-таки нет.

----------


## mr.L

Ну во превых в домен это ОС заходит и нормально логинится, но вот с самим сервером она работать категорически отказывается (в моём случае это NTшный), нужно для этого тебе с службах убить вторичный вход в систему, протокол TCP версии 6 и службу контроля трафика. 

одним словом подогнать службы сети под примерный список в XP

Но если у тебя есть сетевые оьновления для всех машин, то после каждого (или почти после каждого, зависит от того что обновишь) тебе придётся всё подгонять.

Узнай есть ли возможность обновления до Ultimate, она работает стабильние и настраивается проще.

----------

